# Beretta m92 slide locks back with 1 round still left in mag.



## Bronco (Sep 27, 2016)

hello, 

When shooting my Beretta m92fs the slide locks back like it should when it is empty but it does this when there is still one round left in the mag. Does anyone know what causes this and if there are any fixes. 

Im very new to the m92fs platform. 

Thank you,

Bronco


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Does it do it with one particular mag, or have you tried other mags? Are they OEM mags or something else? Have you recently disassembled the slide catch or do you ride your hand near the slide catch when shooting?


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

The magazine would be my first suspect.
Never owned a 92 but a model 84 .380 ACP I had would do the same thing if the magazine was in need of cleaning.



Sam


----------

